# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2019] calendrier excel probleme d'affichage

## ROUKAYATOU MOCTAR

hello team !

un calendrier excel pour les congs des employers fonctionnent bien sur plusieurs machines sauf sur une machine ou les plages en couleur ne s'affiche pas.

----------

